# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #3: walking dead, kryptmas, det zombie walk, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #3: walking dead, kryptmas, det zombie walk, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we wrap up our annual Cruel Yule with news on AMC's The Walking Dead, Zombie Walk Detroit's December Zombie Walk, Kim's Krypt's annual Kryptmas event, new guests added for Motor City Nightmares, and much more!!

Then, we review the film, "Jack Frost!" And then, we spin you around the "Vortex" with two horror themed holiday songs!! All of this and yet so much more on the final full episode of our annual Cruel Yule on the December 19 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-121912.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

